# ford stamp plant



## lears2005

Went and opend up my walthers ford stamp plant tonight to start building it. Just to find out it is a unpanted kit. So I closed the box back up. What do you guys do with kits like this. I dont want to runen the kit.


----------



## xrunner

lears2005 said:


> So I closed the box back up. What do you guys do with kits like this.


Paint them? hwell:


----------



## lears2005

I have never been really good at painting.


----------



## sstlaure

Yep....paint it. A lot of the Ford plants are a light blue color with white trim. Rustoleum has a nice flat light blue color that would be about right.

I paint all of my kits.


----------



## sstlaure

Just build the outer structure, then give it a couple quick thin coats of spray paint out of a can. Thin coats is key. You don't need to cover everything with the first coat. Clean the parts with a mild soap/water mix and dry. Then wear latex or nitrile gloves while handling it to avoid skin oils causing spots. A little care will give you nice results cheap and easy.

I'll then paint the roof, etc. separate (if a different color) and glue them together. Where the joints are usually get weathered so you hardly see the glue line.


----------



## lears2005

Ok well I guess this weekend I will try and give it a paint job


----------



## New Berlin RR

show me a pic of the plant you have, I live near both plants, if its the one closest to me its going to be a white/grey set up, if its the one further away from me it should be either a blue-ish color/white with grey or just more of a white color...I can try to snap pics if needed nect time in near the plants i live near...Im in Kentucky.


which plant do you have?


EDIT: sone internet photos of the two plants (i think)

http://www.polivkaintl.com/IMG/C2-KentuckyFordPlant.jpg
http://www.greenroofs.org/img/grhc2004_ford2_medium.jpg
http://as.wn.com/i/ac/7f230e3157a38d.jpg


----------



## sstlaure

His isn't an exact replica of any particular plant. It's a Walther's Cornerstone kit that they produced awhile back. They had a whole line of automotive plant kits. I think that these are the part numbers for all of the kits in the series

Headquarters Building (933-3074)
Distribution Center (933-3076)
Uptown Motors (933-3077)
Tire Plant (933-3078)
Assembly Plant (933-3079)
Stamping Plant (933-3075)


----------



## lears2005

Well here is what I am working on tonight. Taping off all the brick to paint the concret. This is going to take some time but hope it looks good when done


----------



## raleets

Personally, I find painting all the parts of the structures to be the most enjoyable part of assemblng a building. 
The neat thing about spray bombs is: 1) they're cheap, 2) they come in a zillion colors, 3) most of them dry FAST, 4) if you don't like the way it looks you can spray over it!
Jump into the water, it's fun!
Bob


----------



## lears2005

Ya I did not think I would enjoy doing this kit but so far I am enjoying it it has been relaxing.


----------



## manchesterjim

lears2005 said:


> Ya I did not think I would enjoy doing this kit but so far I am enjoying it it has been relaxing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

Can never have more fun that painting small things.


----------



## sstlaure

I love seeing a structure come together....detailing and weathering is where they really start to pop.


----------



## New Berlin RR

raleets said:


> Personally, I find painting all the parts of the structures to be the most enjoyable part of assemblng a building.
> The neat thing about spray bombs is: 1) they're cheap, 2) they come in a zillion colors, 3) most of them dry FAST, 4) if you don't like the way it looks you can spray over it!
> Jump into the water, it's fun!
> Bob


spray bombs? never heard of them...


----------



## raleets

Sorry.....that's a silly name for a can of spray paint. Drop it into a fire and you'll quickly find out why it's called a "bomb" 
Bob


----------



## New Berlin RR

ah ok, I thought you meant spray cans but wasnt sure...


----------



## lears2005

Well I got one side done a little paint got under the tape will have to work on it a bit not bad for my first building ever painting. I am really enjoying it


----------



## flyboy2610

Not bad, son. Not bad at all.


----------



## lears2005

Well back from vacation and back to working on the layout and things. Here is what has been done so far. The building has been painted and windows have been put in the only thing left is painting the doors and puting everything togeather hope to have it all done and on the layout by this week. Here is a pic.


----------



## lears2005

Well I almost have this building done it is on the layout just doing a little kit bashing on the dock to make it as long as the building here are a few pic


----------



## lears2005

All that is left to do to it is let it dry over night fill in the cracks and sand it then paint and I can start the scenery around this building.


----------



## lears2005

Got te dock painted going to let it dry overnight then will be able to start the scenery around the building.


----------



## Big Ed

The building came out great, are you going to weather it up any?


----------



## lears2005

I don't know I have never weathered a building before so not sure what I will be doing


----------



## lears2005

Here is the dock done and on the layout. Now comes the scenery.


----------



## Cape T/A

Looks nice!


----------



## tjcruiser

I like it! Nice detailing of the brick.

Can you show what's on the back of the roof, sticking up?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## golfermd

lears2005 said:


> I have never been really good at painting.


I'm not either. However, an airbrush is wonderful. You'll end up doing quite a bit more more masking than if you use a paint brush. And, yes, an airbrush is an investment (airbrush and compressor) but well worth it. Many of them out there. Just get a good quality one.

Dan


----------



## joed2323

Do you have any updated pictures of the building onto the layout, or with some scenery done?


----------



## lears2005

It is on the layout not much more has been done I did get the parking lot done here are a few pic that I took today


----------



## joed2323

SAaaaweeet:smilie_daumenpos:

That is looking very good. Its starting to come alive...


----------



## DJsTrains

Looks great to me!


----------

